# Bear AuSable longbow



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There are better bows for the price IMHO. None of the bear longbows are particularly good performers.

-Grant


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a 64" 40# AuSable that shot fine for me, but the DW # was far more than I needed for sticking paper in the back yard for long periods.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

Grantmac, Not trying to pick a fight. I was wondering what your experience was with Bear bows? I noticed when I did a search this comment was said, so what is your basis for it? I'm looking at it this way yes its a production bow at the mid price level. Yes I can order a custom for 150.00 to 200.00 that would get me around 700.00 and up. What would be the gain more eye pleasing bow? I can't shoot those custom's to see how they perform. I have shot a lot of them and performance wise most leave a lot lacking, they sure look pretty. Regional bowers a friend has one he loves it. I can't hang on to it from the hand shock. Whit the Au sable I can at least shoot it and know what I'm getting.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

The Ausable is a great bow. Out of the bears it is the one I like the best. Chad Holm makes a great bow and there is a bow on his site in 37# called a Kingfisher that I think you might like: http://www.holmmadetraditionalbows.com/instockbows.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Dad said:


> Grantmac, Not trying to pick a fight. I was wondering what your experience was with Bear bows? I noticed when I did a search this comment was said, so what is your basis for it? I'm looking at it this way yes its a production bow at the mid price level. Yes I can order a custom for 150.00 to 200.00 that would get me around 700.00 and up. What would be the gain more eye pleasing bow? I can't shoot those custom's to see how they perform. I have shot a lot of them and performance wise most leave a lot lacking, they sure look pretty. Regional bowers a friend has one he loves it. I can't hang on to it from the hand shock. Whit the Au sable I can at least shoot it and know what I'm getting.


Yes I've shot the Bear longbows. The Montana will take the teeth out of your head with any arrow under 12gpp and the Ausable isn't that much better. I have a strong dislike of Hill style bows so take that into account, some people love them.

For $350 you could get an Imperial from Kegan which is among the best shooting longbows I've ever shot.

-Grant


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

don't have a dog in this but you might like a martin savannah a little better.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

I was typing in response to the thread before,,,, not trying to down grade Kegans bows,,,, which would most likely be a good choice also.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the Ferguson designed Bear Patriot, similar to the AuSable, and I really like it. It's a nice bow. I haven't yet heard of an AuSable owner that was unhappy with their choice.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

martha j said:


> don't have a dog in this but you might like a martin savannah a little better.


Yeah, the savannah's are good bows.


----------



## picapica (Oct 17, 2014)

I compared, then bought a Martin Savannah. I felt it performed better and also looked nicer.


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a 64"@40#'s. I shot 500 spine with 50 grain inserts and 125 grain tips with a 31 inch draw. I just bought my nephew a blemished AuSable at 30#'s. He is shooting 800's with a 26" draw. If you're pulling [email protected], I'd start with 600 spine. It's a very nice bow IMO.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

caligator said:


> I had a 64"@40#'s. I shot 500 spine with 50 grain inserts and 125 grain tips with a 31 inch draw. I just bought my nephew a blemished AuSable at 30#'s. He is shooting 800's with a 26" draw. If you're pulling [email protected], I'd start with 600 spine. It's a very nice bow IMO.


You got rid of it huh?
It was a nice bow and had it been a 30# I'd have kept it myself.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone besides me feel weird about buying a longbow form a giant mega corporation? I mean Bear makes all kinds of stuff, from down right crap to decent stuff...same for Martin.

When I'm looking at a traditional bow, esp. a 1pc wood (mostly) bow, I want something made by a man, not a corporation. There's something about the heart and soul going into products made by a small mfg, in a lot of things, really- not just bows.

BM


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aronnax said:


> Does anyone besides me feel weird about buying a longbow form a giant mega corporation? I mean Bear makes all kinds of stuff, from down right crap to decent stuff...same for Martin.
> 
> When I'm looking at a traditional bow, esp. a 1pc wood (mostly) bow, I want something made by a man, not a corporation. There's something about the heart and soul going into products made by a small mfg, in a lot of things, really- not just bows.
> 
> BM


Unless something has changed, the "core" Martin wooden bow line up (the Hunter, Mamba, Savanah, Viper, etc.) are all hand made- hence the somewhat high prices.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

kegan said:


> Unless something has changed, the "core" Martin wooden bow line up (the Hunter, Mamba, Savanah, Viper, etc.) are all hand made- hence the somewhat high prices.


Same with Bear. All the guys that work making recurves and longbows for Bear or Martin could probably be considered bowyers and I bet they enjoy their job. I imagine the people that make them are very proud of the product and their both American made to boot.

As far as the Patriot, it seems like a nice bow and would probably suit you well if you like longbows. I have had 2 Montana's and thought they were both nice shooting bows, but had noticeable hand shock.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I am interested in the “hand shock” phenomenon.

It seems that all the possible causes of “hand shock” plus bow design characteristics promoting excess energy traveling to the hand after the shot are understandable and predictable. However, perceived “hand shock” seems to be very arbitrary and unpredictable.

Oscillating about draw weight and worries of “hand shock” delayed my purchase of a Bear Montana. Many agreed about the awful “hand shock” of a Bear Montana while others claimed little to no “hand shock”.

I have experienced “hand shock”. To my chagrin, I have found in the past (i.e., I am no longer shooting firearms, but I have nothing against them!) that I was extremely sensitive to hand shock from handguns. My grandfather, father, uncles, cousins, and friends could all should large caliber magnums while I could only handle the lower calibers.

I finally had a shooting session at my pro-shop with a new 45# draw-weight Bear Montana longbow. My fears assuaged, I have now ordered a new Bear Montana.

I have a 55# draw-weight Bear Super Kodiak. The hand shock of the 55# Bear Super Kodiak recurve and the 45# Bear Montana longbow felt about the same to me. I am not certain of the arrow weight, but I used 30 inch 2018s with 125 grain points and three five inch feathers. 

Hand shock must mostly be an individually perceived thing. It seems that there is no substitute for actually shooting the bow in question.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

It is true, you need to shoot a bow before you know if it is for you or not. Some people love the Bear longbows, I was just giving my honest opinion on that particular bow. Hand shock is nothing new nor is it a phenomenon, every bow has it.....it is more noticeable in some than others.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

This is a good thread with people sharing their experiences. This is its informative and that's what these forums are for. Keep the information flowing everyone.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

I would be leaning more towards something like the Toelke HS, 64", 44#@28, listed on the Stickbow classifieds myself.


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> You got rid of it huh?
> It was a nice bow and had it been a 30# I'd have kept it myself.


Sold it to fund a Mike Treadway. I shoot my nephews 30#'er at some of the targets during 3-D shoots. It's a quiet, reliable bow that he will be able to grow into, he's 11.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

Bow draw weight has to be 35# or maybe 40#. The Savanna that I know of doesn't go below 40#. I'm thinking for me will be 35#.


----------



## Danme (Apr 30, 2015)

i have AusBle 45#, 64". it is a great hunting Bow. Much better than SuperKodiakGrayling (for hunting). What is better: less big missings, smooter to draw, hits as hard as SKGrayling.


----------



## Greenjoytj (Aug 10, 2013)

fallhunt said:


> I am interested in the “hand shock” phenomenon.
> 
> It seems that all the possible causes of “hand shock” plus bow design characteristics promoting excess energy traveling to the hand after the shot are understandable and predictable. However, perceived “hand shock” seems to be very arbitrary and unpredictable.
> 
> ...


I have a 50# Bear Montana that I like very much haven't noticed any hand shock. I'm shooting 29" 2016 shafts 125 gr points 3x5" feathers. I have also shot 2018's with the same configuration from it and both arrows shot well which surprises me. The heaver aluminium shafts are great. I'm building some POC shafted arrows for the Montana now. I did buy some custom D97 Flemish spliced strings that are working well but I had them made with 16 strands next time I'll try 14 strands.


----------



## Todacus (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a 43# ausable and a 42# Montana.. Both are good bows .the Montana seams to have more hand shock. The ausable is faster but different sound. I shoot a 500g arrow in both . I hunt with the ausable....I really like it and is definitely worth the $.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Todacus said:


> I have a 43# ausable and a 42# Montana.. Both are good bows .the Montana seams to have more hand shock. The ausable is faster but different sound. I shoot a 500g arrow in both . I hunt with the ausable....I really like it and is definitely worth the $.


Welcome to the AT forums!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I wonder how many longbows the OP has gone through in the last 6 years since this thread was started?


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

grantmac said:


> Yes I've shot the Bear longbows. The Montana will take the teeth out of your head with any arrow under 12gpp and the Ausable isn't that much better. I have a strong dislike of Hill style bows so take that into account, some people love them.
> 
> For $350 you could get an Imperial from Kegan which is among the best shooting longbows I've ever shot.
> 
> -Grant


It shows how much personal preference counts. I wouldn't buy a Kegan longbow just because if I want to shoot a recurve handle I get the recurve limbs that come with it.

PS Now I've seen the date. Oh well, the idea stays.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Old threads.
Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Draven Olary said:


> It shows how much personal preference counts. I wouldn't buy a Kegan longbow just because if I want to shoot a recurve handle I get the recurve limbs that come with it.
> 
> PS Now I've seen the date. Oh well, the idea stays.


I'm just the opposite. I have zero interest in owning a (another) longbow _without_ a recurve type grip or even a D style longbow. The 10X grip on some of the newer R/D Toelke Whips looks about perfect to me.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a new AuSable a couple years ago. I ended up returning it even though I really wanted to love it. Bear advertised the bow with a crowned shelf and x amount of cut etc. etc. I really don't know if I got a fluke or what but the shelf was perfectly FLAT and nowhere near the cut it was supposed to be. As a result, I had a very tough time getting my arrow flight to where it was perfect. I ended up getting a Bodnik Slick Stick and it shoots AMAZING!!!


----------



## Arrow flynn (Aug 18, 2020)

Went to bob wesleys shooting school in 95 he got me into hhill bows i pull 27.5 and i shoot a 70 inch bow stability smooth no handshock.you have to shoot one to be a believer.


----------

